# Flatout 2 Lan Problems



## ictjohn (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone tried playing a simple 2 PC Lan game, as I seem to be having trouble at the lobby stage, even though my wireless connection is fine?
Any ideas


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you may need to setup port forwarding on your router.just enable the ports the game needs then save settings.its normally just that easy.


----------



## ictjohn (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah thanks for reply, the thing is I dont use a router just the 2 USB wireless adaptor sticks (Belkin) which work for any other Lan game except FO2
Could the port settings be applied to the USB sticks?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

so your saying you are useing wireless cards in ad-hoc mode.to connect pc's directly together?


----------



## ictjohn (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes that is correct, my sons PC is in the next room, I get great signal and all other games have worked after usual messing about, but Flatout just cannot seem to see the other PC no matter which way round we create or join a game!!
Thanks for your help Pharoah


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are your belkin wireless drivers up to date.


----------



## ictjohn (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe they are, but I will check anyway. Out of interest, I am playing with a copy of VISTA at the moment and the Belkins dont want to know at all!!
I have of course got XP as well still, so I can have a working PC for the Lan games(vista is bloody awful)
Cheers


----------

